# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  walls

## V

Can somebody please tell me what the difference between جدار and جدر is, if there is one.

----------


## Dogboy182

V ! ну как ты ? I think you inspired me to learn arabic.

----------

to " V " : 
I am not sure , but I think that : 
wall  =  جدار 
root  =  جذر   ( not جدر )

----------

